# Suprise ordering do you take chance and have a trust worthy record seller?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Sometime this clergy man , this bishop ex record store guy find me incredible classical, he give me photo copy of new arrival and i pick & choose base ont the content, i order a Lassus cd called something in latin it contain motets and some of prophetiea sybillarum (jeez tasty) and i also order a jewish medieval cd or early polyphony, i explore the vast sphere of ancient time forgotten time.

On another genra than classic i bought *Circus mort *a californian act of new wave featuring no one else than Michael Gira of Swans fame(nyc experimental noise-rock trio), but i dont like michael gira because he is so bleak, his music give me shiver but it kinda cool.

Please folks stay tune for more the profundis, i salute my friends and followers and friendly strangers, oP and moderators beleive it or not, since i need to chill out a bit, but it's relative mather and in the process i dont feel animosity or bitterness wright now, i hope Op spare my neck i want to had a shirt on my profile picture , i want a photo whit a shirt on please, i wont mess around, i promess :tiphat:


----------

